# Guitar Cardio



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's something for everyone . I got this from my TrueFire.com forum GuitarCardio.com: Select Your Exercise
It is a exercise generator program . Everything from easy to hard . 
Looks useful .


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

neato :thanks5qx:


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

hey,that is really cool,thanks for putting it up ! 

Bobby


----------

